# Hit in the back of the throat



## NZMatt (Nov 1, 2014)

Poor bugger. Must remember to keep my mouth shut...
http://www.radionz.co.nz/news/regional/253041/worker-died-from-'rare-infection'


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 1, 2014)

very unlucky or perhaps was predisposed condition to whatever harmed him,, training ppe experience may not help if your 1 in a million number is called
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/770540


----------



## sac-climber (Nov 1, 2014)

I lost my dad last year to a freak infection. He thought he had the flu and the next day was on full life support for 13 days before we decided to pull the plug. I still can't believe how fast it took him. 

Derwoodii is right, when its your turn there ain't much that's going to stop it. The lesson I learned is to just live and let go of all the ********. Life is a gift, I want to make the most of it.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 2, 2014)

derwoodii said:


> very unlucky or perhaps was predisposed condition to whatever harmed him,, training ppe experience may not help if your 1 in a million number is called
> http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/770540




Link requires Login? 




Scott (swallowing a bug ain't so bad) B


----------



## StihlRockin' (Nov 2, 2014)

sac-climber said:


> The lesson I learned is to just live and let go of all the ********. Life is a gift, I want to make the most of it.



While yet realizing life is not pre-determined, fate, and it's all up to you for the most part how you design your own life. So yeah, let go of the BS and _"make the most of it"_ sounds cliche', they are a fact... as long as one can remember we still must keep our wits about ourselves for the entire ride because one moment's lapse in judgment could end that beautiful cliche' in an instant.

*StihlRockin'*


----------

